# Desoto Saddles?



## Joe4d

one of my ride mentors, and probably only male heavy weight experienced rider I know rides an anglo in one. He recommended them to me. Not saying there arnt other male riders just hes the only one I regularly associate with.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

What do you think of them?


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

I weight about 150 after a good meal.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I can't speak to a Desoto personally, but I have heard good things about them.

We fairly recently purchased an Arabian Saddle Company Rubicon, which we couldn't be more pleased with. Not only was it custom fit to the horse, but it puts the rider in a very correct position. I have several friends who have them as well and rave about them (one just finished her 10th 100 mile ride in that saddle!!).


----------



## dreamer23

keeping my eye on this thread i am interested in getting a desto saddle.


----------



## Northernstar

7thhorsesoldier said:


> Hey all, 7th here.
> 
> Been looking for a new saddle for my Arab gelding. I recently ran across the Desoto saddle company and am very interested with having them make me a saddle. Just wondering your though's or experiences with them. I have heard only good things about there saddles. Also are there any other saddle's you all recommend? I'm not interested in treeless as they have never worked for me and I've tried MANY models. Also want a saddle that puts me in a good dressage position. The saddle I ride in now puts me in a HORRIBLE chair position. I also put many miles in the saddle so comfort for the horse is a must. I have attached some pictures of my Arab so you can see his build(I only have action shots:lol. One of the pictures was taken with a gopro so that's why it looks weird and "bubbled". Thank you all in advance! Molon Labe-Chris


Just curious, but would this happen to be a saddle maker in N Michigan?


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Northernstar said:


> Just curious, but would this happen to be a saddle maker in N Michigan?


Yeah, I do believe Desoto is in Michigan.


----------



## Northernstar

I can't believe the irony - if this is the Desoto saddle maker I think it is, (and I believe it is!) She lives about 8 mi from me. I bought some hay from she and her husband this Spring...when I got there, she gave me a tour of her shop.....Let me tell you,_ they are outstanding!!! Wow!_ I saw the finished product, and one half-finished. You would be one lucky fellow to have one of these!


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Thanks! So far I haven't heard one thing bad about Desoto. I think that's who I'll go with. I been saving all summer and most of last winter so I can only afford one blunder


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

phantomhorse13 said:


> I can't speak to a Desoto personally, but I have heard good things about them.
> 
> We fairly recently purchased an Arabian Saddle Company Rubicon, which we couldn't be more pleased with. Not only was it custom fit to the horse, but it puts the rider in a very correct position. I have several friends who have them as well and rave about them (one just finished her 10th 100 mile ride in that saddle!!).


Yes, Arabian Saddle Company would be my first choice but the price range is a little high for me. I really need something within the next month to finish off the endurance season because I hate the saddle I ride in now:evil: Unless someone has a used Arabian saddle comp. they'd sell me for around the $1600 range. Molon labe-Chris


----------



## phantomhorse13

There was an ad on endurance.net for someone selling a used Solstice for about that price.. seems like a really nice saddle, I just didn't have that kinda $ for it right now.

But having a custom made Desoto sounds pretty darned good too!


----------



## Northernstar

I just ride for pleasure on my property, and not nearly as much as you, so my English saddles are perfectly adequate...(_Love_ their light weight, and simply that!) However.... If I rode endurance, or long trail rides, I would do everything I could to get the custom Desoto - I've seen the work shop, finished saddle, half-finished saddle, touched, drooled..Well, almost haha! I believe she also has a patented mold kit that's then sent back to her for a perfect fit. I asked her that day why I've never even seen this advertised? (in our county) She's 8 mi away, and I _never knew _(it's a _very_ remote area, so not unusual)... She said she has so many orders nation wide she doesn't even need to - I believe it!


----------



## kbuelow69

Have you checked out Synergist saddles? I too have a small Arab gelding & have been in search of the best light weight trail saddle. I've just about decided to buy, but it will be my last/best saddle & I dont' want to make a mistake for my horse or myself!


----------

